# Too much water in food causes the flu?!



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Okay, so i was told today by my mums boyfriend that if I put too much water in Milla's food, she'll get sick with the flu. Is this true? I tend to not believe half the things he says, since last week he said it was best to keep hedgehogs temperatures around 65. :roll:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I've never heard of that. :/ 
Doesn't sound like he's a reliable source.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've never heard of that either, in the two years I've been on this forum. Seems like one of the big health people like Nancy or Kalandra would mention it if it were even slightly true. Personally I'd ignore anything he says when it comes to hedgies, doesn't sound like he has a clue.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No its not true. I have one hedgie that is on softened kibble who likes it best as almost a "soupy" texture. She's been eating it for over a year.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

A virus causes the flu, not moistened food.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

That's what I thought lol! I was like "So if she's hydrated she'll get sick?" lol He's one of those guys who think they know everything, I just dont like how my mum takes him seriously lol


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Being an ex-bio/chem major makes the witty comebacks to "Don't go outside with wet hair you'll get sick!" pretty awesome.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Well shoot, I posted earlier and it didn't go through.

With some hedgehogs if you start to feed them too much soft food it can cause GI upset and they will get soft stools or stools that leave a water ring around them when they dry out. It isn't the flu, but more that their GI is upset from the sudden diet change. I had one, Cooper, who lost all of his teeth. He was put on a soft food only diet. He had a few bowel movements that were pretty watery at first, but after a while adjusted to normal. Again not exactly the flu as he didn't have diarrhea, but he did have the "squirts" a few times.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

I have to feed her soft food though, i dont know if you saw my earlier post, but she chocked on her food when it was hard. 

I willbe switching her slowly to harder food when she gets a bit older, maybe around 7 weeks old


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The only other possibility I could think of is...
Lots of water in food -> Hedgie's nose takes a dive into the water to get food -> snorts up water -> gets a URI, which with all the sniffling and sneezing could make people think "flu"? Since most people(especially non-animally) don't usually think URI, but more along "cold" and "flu"


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe but she didnt have that happen thankfully, he just overheard my mum say i was mixing her food with water now and he came up with that.


----------

